# Woodville Mall Saturday Electric Racing



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I am going to be running the electric racing this year @ Woodville Eighth Scale racers track. 
The first meeting will be this coming Saturday 4/28 with a Test & Tune day

Racing will be every Saturday with a Points series starting on May 12th. 
Points race dates will be:
May 12 & 26
June 2, 16 and 30th
July 7 -21
August 4 -18
Sept. 1 -15

Three drops allowed (11 points races) if we have 2 rained out points races 2 drops allowed.
5 vehicles must be left in the class (after drops) to qualify for the points series

Rules and classes will be discussed & I will update this post when there is more info.
We race 1/8th, 1/10th and 1/12th class's.

Mod TC 8.5 or less any ESC...rubber
Super Stock TC 13.5 any ESC....rubber 
Stock TC 17.5 any ESC....rubber
BB-GT8 Open...rubber
VTA ...TBD...rubber
F1..............TBD


This year I want to get the F1 class going, all F1's are welcome, more info on that later. 

Opening @ 9am, racing @ noon. 
There is no electricity available @ the track. 
There are covered pit tables, bring a chair. 
House transponders available for rent. 
Info about the track, location, etc can be found here: ( Video of the track is on the pictures link) http://www.racersoftoledo.com/

Russ


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lazer Guy said:


> I am going to be running the electric racing this year @ Woodville Eighth Scale racers track.
> The first meeting will be this coming Saturday 4/14 with a Test & Tune day
> 
> Racing will be every Saturday with a Points series TBA next week, after we talk about it.
> ...


Russ, I will try and make down with my 
Eighth scale.just need a few things before I can run.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

mrbighead said:


> Russ, I will try and make it down with my
> Eighth scale.just need a few things before I can run.


Sweet !!!!It's been a long time sense I've raced with you, it should be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lazer Guy said:


> Sweet !!!!It's been a long time sense I've raced with you, it should be fun :thumbsup:


I will need some help with the car when I come down.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll help you in any way I can and so will the other guys we race with.
You know I like that kind of atmosphere where ever I race.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you guys running 10th scale as well


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

OvalAlston said:


> Are you guys running 10th scale as well


Yes !!!!! Any 1/10th or any scale cars, trucks, buggy's, even 1/12th are welcome. 
3 of anything makes a class or we will find a race to fit you in.

Last year we had.
Stock TC
Mod TC
VTA.
Hopefully will have F1's as well this year.
BB-GT8 was the biggest class. 

We all ran rubber tires.
If there are foam tire guys that want to race, that would be OK all so, will fit you in.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What's the standard tire for 1:10 TC? Same as carpet or more options?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Lessen said:


> What's the standard for 1:10 TC? Same as carpet or more options?


Any rubber tire.
Last year from 28's to 32's were working great on my mod TC, If your real smooth 24's or 27's could also work. 
I'm not sure what you ran on carpet ???


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I'd like to put my TC down on that big track sometime.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather looks bad all day....... no racing today.

I will post on here every Saturday morning at 6:00ish to let everybody know if we are racing or not.
If it looks like it will stop raining by 12:00, we'll give it a shot
The track dries up fast, if we start late, will do 2 qualifiers and the mains.


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Is the track going to be preped for us this year?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

little will said:


> Is the track going to be preped for us this year?


Last year we sprayed the track for the first 3 Saturday EL races, we all use rubber tires and nobody liked it.
We may try again this year.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The first post in this thread has been edited to show the tenative Points race dates, that way it will be easier to find.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather looks good so "IT'S ON" for Saturday :thumbsup:.

I'll post in the morning at 6:00ish after I look at the weather again just to be sure.

So you don't forget..... lol

Opening @ 9am, racing @ noon. 
There is no electricity available @ the track. 
There are covered pit tables,>>>>>>>>bring a chair.<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We will be racing today.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2005)

Are there any house transponders available?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Buckeye said:


> Are there any house transponders available?


Yes we have house transponders.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Saturday April 28 weather looks bad.
60% rain 48* 
No racing this week end


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather for tomorrow(May 5)....10% chance of rain, if it stays the same it's on. 
I will look at it again in the morning at 6:00ish and post if we are racing or not.

My cars are going to suck  I've had to much time to find things that don't look right and fix them.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We will be racing today :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It was very windy Saturday for our fist race, keeping our stuff from blowing off the tables was a full time job...lol
The racing was clean and fun, I did bump into Al  Sorry !!!!

This Saturday (May 12th) will be our first points race.
The weather looks great for us= (70*, 0% chance of rain).

Saturday May 19th we will NOT have a club race.
The Midwest Series race is run on the 19th&20th.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

They are saying we could have rain tomorrow.
I looked at the radar this morning and it could go by to the north of us.
I'll look at it again later tonight and again in the morning and let you know if we are racing or not.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

My weather looks like there is a good chance will be able to race today.
If it rains at all it wont be much, the track dries up fast so I'll be there by 9:00.


----------



## jblades (Oct 27, 2004)

*turnout*

How has the turnout been for mod TC?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

jblades said:


> How has the turnout been for mod TC?


We have had 3 races this season, each race the attendance has doubled.
The weather has not been very good with rain and cool temps forcasted for all 3 races.
Last Saturday (race 3) we had 4 Mod TC's.

Mod TC 8.5 or less any ESC.
Super Stock TC 13.5 any ESC. 
Stock TC 17.5 any ESC.
BB-GT8 Open
VTA ...TBD.
F1......TBD.

We will NOT be racing this coming Saturday May 19th.
May 26th is the next race day, also a points race. 
.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in for Mod next run should bring atleast 2 with me.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

OvalAlston said:


> Count me in for Mod next run should bring atleast 2 with me.


Sweet :thumbsup:

Look at post #1 of this thread for important information.
That post will be updated for your convenience all season.

I started another thread for point and race results ONLY. 
This way you can find the race stats fast as they will all be in one place. 
Please do not post on that thread, will use this thread for discussion, questions & info.


----------



## doitforfun3300 (Feb 22, 2003)

Might be coming soon with Beau for some Mod TC.

What tires have you been running Russ? Sorex 32's?

-BK


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Starting mid to late June, I'll be in for stock or super stock TC.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

doitforfun3300 said:


> Might be coming soon with Beau for some Mod TC.
> 
> What tires have you been running Russ? Sorex 32's?
> 
> -BK


No kidding !!! Brett and Beau racing again !!! Thats great !!! It's been a long time !!!
28's when the track is cool, 32's when it's hot.

No racing this weekend>>> May 19th.
Next race>>> May 26th


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Is this the same Brett that ran at Lazer ??
If so, then it looks like I might have to build a mod car ...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Barry Z said:


> Is this the same Brett that ran at Lazer ??
> 
> Yes >>>>The same Brett K.
> 
> If so, then it looks like I might have to build a mod car ...



That would be great Barry, build one and come race with us on this big track.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

rcwck said:


> A bit cooler with an east wind off lake, 85 with 20% chance of rain.
> 
> Bring sunblock and a hat


We will be racing today, rain going by to the north of us like it did last Saturday.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Two of us from MSI Racing and hobbies will be there shortly.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks to Alston and Gabe for coming down from the M.S.I. track to race with us :thumbsup:
You both were great to race with, on & off the track.
I/we hope to race with you guys again soon.

The rain is coming up from the south today so it's hard to tell right now if will try racing tomorrow or not. 
I'll post in the morning at 6:00ish and let you know for sure ether way.

So far :freak: rain has been forcasted for every race this year.
Last week we had some rain but all it did was move the first round back 30min.

At the last race there was a 30% chance of rain and we still had.
6-- GT8's
5-- Stock TC's
8-- Mod TC's
There were VTA cars but not enough for a class.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Russ thanks I had a great time it's an absolutely amazing track. Unfortunately it does look like rain tomorrow and besides that I was forced into work tomorrow so if all goes well I will be down for next Saturday. It was actually 3 of us coming down this Saturday but had to cancel due to work obligations.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

IT'S ON...LET ROLL EM...IT"S A GO.
We will be racing today.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

No rain today, I hope it's windy like it always is cuz it's going to be hot 88*.
See you at the track, bring hot weather tires with you


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Very excited to finally make it down there for some electric TC tomorrow! 0% chance of rain and high 80s. 

See y'all in the morning.

Mike


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

I plan on being there as well bring a couple MSI guys down with for some mod racing. See u guys tomorrow u to slaughter.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey!!! Thats great guys.

Some news for ya >> This is from another forum.>>

i hope it works out for the repave, had no idea the #'s would be so big. that should give us one of the nicest tracks in the midwest. something we should be proud of.

& this >>

We have 2 other quotes which are much better. We should be able to annouce something in the next few days maybe hours. 
__________________


SOooo we are getting new asphalt very soon.. Not a top-coat like last year.
There will be maybe two Saturdays that we will not be racing.
...More news to come... 

C U guys in the morning :wave:


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Aaarggh! So close.... 

And then work stepped in...

Have fun guys!

Mike


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

wow.. with MSI closing.. now I need to go find myself a generator and find time on Saturdays to come down.

I'm assuming there is enough pit space and cover for all? Or do I need to bring a table, chair and EZ-Pop up?

Ugh... Bummer.. Just checked maps.. 1hr 50m one way.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Chris Furman said:


> wow.. with MSI closing..
> 
> >>It's A very sad thing when a track (any track) is closing  it's not good for the hobby thats for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

What's the big turn out there? 

Mod or Stock? How are the races in each class?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Mod TC(8.5T or less) & GT8 Open are the biggest class's this year.
We do need more stock TC's,(17.5) & some VTA cars would be nice to see as well.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Lazer Guy said:


> Mod TC(8.5T or less) & GT8 Open are the biggest class's this year.
> We do need more stock TC's,(17.5) & some VTA cars would be nice to see as well.


At MSI.. We ran VTA and RCGT combined.

All ran 25.5 motors... But RCGT cars had to have HPI X-Pattern tires.. And any sports car body. (no ROAR bodies allowed). Only the realistic stuff.

This was my favorite class.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

imo, on that size track, I think you would fall alseep between corners running 25.5's.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry Z said:


> imo, on that size track, I think you would fall alseep between corners running 25.5's.


Barry, you fall a sleep just because your old.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Barry Z said:


> imo, on that size track, I think you would fall alseep between corners running 25.5's.


I believe it... Was just looking at a Sat view... Looks big. If my existing stuff is too slow... I would go back to running Mod. But again... 1hr 45min is quite a hike for me one-way. I may just be dreaming here unfortunately. 

What is the name of the hobby shop there?


----------



## xplaneguy (May 9, 2012)

I would love to run VTA down there, but definitley need to come up with more speed then what we run at MSI I can be down there in 50 min!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

mrbighead said:


> Barry, you fall a sleep just because your old.


no argument there .... lol

Hows stadium racing going ... ?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> imo, on that size track, I think you would fall alseep between corners running 25.5's.


It takes about 6 seconds (using the highly scientific "one thousand one, one thousand two..." method) just to get down the main straightaway with a 25.5 geared at around 3.7, so I tend to agree with BarryZ. The VTA tires seem to work fairly well, but we may need to change motors to make a VTA style class work.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry Z said:


> no argument there .... lol
> 
> Hows stadium racing going ... ?


I decided not to waste my time, I been going to the gate and racing inside at hobby west. The gate have air conditioning. It was not to bad inside at hobby west, I just run julie vta car there.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Chris Furman said:


> What is the name of the hobby shop there?


Hobby Stop West, It's on the other side of 280 Xway, less then 2 miles from the mall track.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Can I run a Traxxas XO-1 with the 8th scalers?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Sure,,,I think we all would like to see how they run.

.........NEWS FLASH......
We will be having Electric and Nitro on-road races at the Woodville track thru July 1st. Plans are to have track improvement projects during the week of July 2nd. 

SOOoo if the weather will let us, will have two more races (June 23 & 30) Then we'll have an all new track to race on.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh how I would love to have a new X-ray T3 12 and drive down every Saturday to race.

Daydreaming.......


----------



## doitforfun3300 (Feb 22, 2003)

Barry, you get your mod ready! 
Putting a 4.5 in mine.
-Brett Kingsbury


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Brett :wave: hope to see you on the track soon.

The weather today will be great for racing and hanging out in the pits.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

doitforfun3300 said:


> Barry, you get your mod ready!
> Putting a 4.5 in mine.
> -Brett Kingsbury


Hey Brett, just read your PM.
Sent you one back ...


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

How long is the straight? What turn mod motors do you guys run?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Chris Furman said:


> How long is the straight?......... 230feet
> What turn mod motors do you guys run?...... 4.5t & 5.5t... mod TC at this track is 8.5 or less.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks like a rain out,,,,No racing today.
My weather map shows small spots of rain all over.
This morning at 6:00, 40/50% chance of rain to 6:00pm.
When they say 40/50% rain that has been enough to keep most of the guys from coming.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

>>>>>>>NEWS UPDATE<<<<<<<

Area Racers,

First, would like to thank everyone for sticking around after our Club Race on July 1st and helping to disassembly the track and fence for the repaving. It is really amazing how quickly things can happen when everyone pitches in a hand.

Just spoke to Tom at Allied Paving and they are planning to do prep work at the track on Thursday July 5th and do the repaving on July 6th. I will not be around on Thursday or Friday but if anyone has any time to spend at the track and follow up with what is going on and acting concerned, I am sure that would be a plus. Again, smooth - smooth - smooth is the name of the game. There is some yellow caution tape in the front of the drivers stand that can be used to tape off the track after the project is complete.

Some of us will be in Racine this weekend for the MWS race on July 7th and 8th. Joe Tuttle is in charge of getting the fence back up this weekend to try to keep unwanted cars from driving on the new track. If you are available to help Joe, please let him know. Joe's cell number is (419) 308-8559. 

The new race surface will be very soft for the first couple of weeks. The plan as it stands right now is to try to assemble the exterior boards back into place on Sat. Jul 14th. Lon II and Mike Richey will be in charge of this project. If time is available we will try to put the interior boards back in place or if help is limited, we will put the interior boards back into place on Sunday July 15th. Jon Strausbuagh and TH will head up this project.

Again, Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Building a 417x just for this track.... Hopefully I can make it down when ready in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We are going to start putting the track back together tomorrow at 9:00am.
I you have time ?? We could us all the help we can get.

Thanks 
Russ


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Lazer Guy said:


> We are going to start putting the track back together tomorrow at 9:00am.
> I you have time ?? We could us all the help we can get.
> 
> Thanks
> Russ


Hey Russ sorry I can't make it to help out but wanted to know if u knew when racing would resume.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The track should be ready to drive on tomorrow Sunday July 15th.

If the weather will let us  Next Saturday the 21st, we will be racing EL cars on a brand spanking new track :woohoo:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by nrtv20 
I tried my F1 at the track Sunday and it seemed to hook up fine on Tamiya rubber tires and no setup work. 

That post sounds good to me. 
There should be some interesting racing tomorrow. 
The track has no paint on it around the boards so it look a lot bigger now.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather looks good, wind from the south and warm.
C U @ the track.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We may get rain this Saturday.. 8/11
IF ??? the weather looks OK ???? 
WHO is planing on coming to race ?????

The track is getting very good for rubber tires, it's a little hard on them right now but that will also get better. 

I'll post again Saturday morning at 6:00ish like I always do to let you know whats going on.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Race number 7 of our points race is next Saturday 8/18, at that race some guys will be running there F1 cars.
If yu have an F1 car??? bring it out for some fun racing on this big new smoooooth track.

This post from one of my other forum's>>>

I'm in Cincy thise weekend for the Midwest Series race, but next weekend I think a few of us are going to try F1. 
__________________
Lon Burling II


I will not be at the track today.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather will be GREAT for racing to day !!!!
See you all at the track.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I want to be sure you all know we will not be racing EL this Saturday the 25th.

Our club has a 3 day gas race Fri, Sat and Sunday, it's the 43ed GLC race, one of the biggest on road races in the USA.

Our next EL race is on 9/1/12.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The end of the out door season is upon us, only two more points races left, 9/1 & 9/15. 
If I know there will be guys at the track that want to race, I can be at the track on 9/8 for a club race so we may get 3 more races in.

The weather for this Saturday shows 30% chance we may get some rain.
As always I will post at 6:00ish (either way) if it looks like we can or can not get some racing in.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Will the carpet track be open this sat or sun for practice? Thanks


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

J FAST said:


> Will the carpet track be open this sat or sun for practice? Thanks


 Are you living in the Toledo area now?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

No Andrew and I are trying to find some carpet now to dial in our vbc's for carpet. We were going to leisure hours for nats practice but now he needs some carpet time for vegas......


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rain or not I'll be at the track today 
I need to try out my GT8 car and see how it is after the changes I made to it.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Weather for Saturday looks OK for our club race.
http://www.weather.com/weather/tomorrow/43603

I will post again at 6:00ish in the morning.

One more points race on 9/15


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rain stopping around 8:00.
Nice the rest of the day today.
I'll be there by 9:30ish.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

The weather for tomorrow looks like it well be very nice for our last points race.
We may have a club race on 9/22 if you guys want to come ?
Is there a points race at Pats track on 9/22 ?

C U all in the morning.


----------



## klunk (Mar 29, 2012)

*2013 Race Schedule*

This is the One-Eighth Racers Woodville Mall and Hobby Stop West summer race schedule. This includes both the nitro and electric schedule at the Woodville Mall.

There are two early season electric test and tune sessions at the mall. Come out and check out the fun.

If you cannot view this word .doc file you can get a word viewer at Microsoft downloads.

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by rcwck 
It was discussed and agreed.bk 

So now we do not discuss rule changes with the racers who race in the class's.
Was there a meeting that was held that you did not tell us about ??? 

There have been many changes made before we even have a Saturday EL club meeting.
That is why I am not running the racing for you guys this year.

I do want to thank all you guys for your help last year!!!!!!!
Together we did a fantastic job and I am very proud of that.

As sorry as I am to say this...... I will not Be racing with you guys this year.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*Sorry to say*

fat fingers


----------



## klunk (Mar 29, 2012)

Lazer Guy said:


> Originally Posted by rcwck
> It was discussed and agreed.bk
> 
> So now we do not discuss rule changes with the racers who race in the class's.
> ...


From now on I will primarily use the RC Tech forum for race updates and info. I cannot post URL here. See post #155 on page 11. Place the below line in your search engine to find:

rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/woodville-mall-saturday-electric


----------

